# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  Component - DropDown ListView (like combo box) - VB

## baja_yu

Here is a custom control (with code of course) of a DropDown ListView.
The code has been started by CVMichael and finished by myself.

EDIT: Had some spare time so I read the development thread for this control, and there are some credits (they're coded in the control but I though they should be posted here too) LONG overdue to penagate, moeur, Joacim Andersson and all others that contributed to the development and who's help made the project see the light of day. This is how the development went http://www.vbforums.com/showthread.php?t=346165

It works like a regular dropdown list, except with the difference that the list is ListView and has all the functionality of ListView (columns, icons etc.)


For credit information, check out the About box of the control.
If you have ideas for further development or corrections to the control, we would appreciate if you do it through the development discussion thread (link available in the about box).


I hope you enjoy it.  :Smilie: 

KNOWN ISSUES: - can not be used as a control array. attempt results in crash.

----------


## Spoo

Baja

It would be nice if you could attach an image 
showing an example

Spoo

----------

